# Lowe factory trolling motor mount



## Classic25 (May 19, 2015)

My dealer included a bow mount for a trolling motor on my new 1648T. It had to be fabricated at the factory so they sent it directly to my house. I see where the mount is supposed to go but dont understand how to fasten it. They included a bag of screws and rivits but no directions. Is anybody else using the lowe mount that can send me some pics to help me install this thing? Thanks

Dave


----------



## momule (Dec 7, 2015)

The dealer should install this for free if you bought it as part of the boat package. Make them do what they're supposed to do for you. Should take them about 5 minutes to do it correctly.


----------

